
Active-Shooter Drills Are Tragically Misguided - Pharmakon
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2019/03/active-shooter-drills-erika-christakis/580426/
======
randyrand
The most ironic effect of school shooter training is that it encourages more
school shootings.

I was surprised that "you look like you'd shoot up a school" is becoming a
relatively common insult in middle school kids.

The more society thinks about school shootings, the more mentally troubled
people will think about school shootings.

Shooting up schools is a fad. Just like many other types of murders have gone
through fads (mail bomber). Copy cat murderers are our biggest problem, and
becoming hysterical when school shootings happen is why copy cats are so
prolific.

~~~
mariuolo
> The most ironic effect of school shooter training is that it encourages more
> school shootings.

It has a normalising effect, but then if schools didn't do it, perhaps they
could be sued by parents when something happened?

~~~
tazard
Perhaps now they could be sued for giving a future shooter ideas? You are
probably right, but it just doesn't make sense to me.

------
ccvannorman
If ever there was a time to unschool / homeschool your children, today is it
and this article has a clear and concise picture of why.

"Adultification" is a good word for the problem, of which shooter drills are a
small part.

I appreciate the comparison between "duck and cover" in the 50s to the "active
school shooter" of today -- the latter being equally ineffective and as
terrifying than the former (if not more).

~~~
tropo
"duck and cover" is effective. People who did that in Hiroshima were more
likely to survive.

~~~
rolph
this can be incredibly effective as most "bullets" intentionally discharged
toward a human, travel a path above knee level. This is the reason i was given
to drop to the ground and stay flat while moving toward concealment and cover

------
vmh1928
better to have a basket of spears and some bows & arrows in every classroom
and have active-shooter bayonet and archery practice. Nothing like practicing
cowering in fear. Fight back with _something_.

